# Sunbathing and ICSI



## Sherbert (May 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering, does anyone know if it is safe to sunbathe during ICSI tx?

As it is so hot right now I just love to get in the garden but I am not sure if it is safe right now, as I am currently stimming. I heard that you shouldn't use a sauna or jacuzzi in the 2WW do you think this also aplies to sunbathing?

Thanks

Sherbert xxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I have never advised patients to avoid sunbathing at any time of treatment!!!!

Ruth


----------

